# How Cool is this?  Late-night D20 Jam Session!



## RangerWickett (Nov 22, 2002)

Right now I'm in a chat room with Morrus, Mark from CreativeMountain, and Cyberzombie, and earlier we had in Duncan "Scarogoth" Fielden, Nat20's layout guy.  We're in a frenetic and hilarious jam session of last-minute proofing and editing of _The Elements of Magic_.  After some initial disagreements over a few rules issues, everything is ironed out now, the text is overall brilliant, and we're just looking for a karaoke machine that plays Bohemian Rapsody:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31287

Go a few posts down.


----------



## d20Monkey (Nov 22, 2002)

*Scary...*

I can only imagine what that session was like and it scares the hell out of me....

Gamers and karaoke...<shudder>


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 23, 2002)

We were in a hurry, so we kept the blood-letting to a minimum.  I only collected a single ear the whole time!

I've had only four hours of sleep (and that was in two different batches!) but it was worth it if we can get this out on Monday.


----------



## Mark (Nov 23, 2002)

I've showered since then.

_Sans ear, unfortunately..._


----------



## d20Monkey (Nov 24, 2002)

Mark

The ENworldian Rhapsody.....

That my friend is the funniest thing I've read on a message board all year....

The only problem now is that I have it stuck in my head. Not Bohemian Rhapsody, but your ENworld version...

Funny stuff....


----------



## Mark (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks.  Wait'll you hear the _Alignment Thread Blues_...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I've showered since then.
> 
> Sans ear, unfortunately...  *




Oh dear.  *Two* ears, I guess.  Now I wonder what I did with Mark's ear.  I guess I better check the sofa cushions...


----------

